# How do you replace mattresses, furniture?



## RonHr (Mar 25, 2013)

We will probably be replacing a mattress and a recliner or sofa in any coach we buy but wondering how do we get the old ones out and new ones in? We are looking at 2 class a's and one has the door by the passenger and one has the door in the middle. Neither seem large enough to get a recliner or a sofa through- esp. the front door kind. Is this a professional type job?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 25, 2013)

Most furniture in RVs will come apart IE the back of the sofa or chair, but since I don't sell MHs, you post a good question when it comes to the front door model.


----------



## vanole (Mar 25, 2013)

RonHR,

I dumped the J-lounge (worst thing ever foisted upon the RV community in my opinion) and replaced with 2 European Recliners.  As Grandview stated the thing came apart and had no issues.

The OEM mattres that came with the rig took some jostling to get it out but was no problem either.  I origininally replaced with a sleep number and had it for 2 years and decided it wasn't for me.  I have since switched this past October to a Denver Pillow Top memory foam mattress and like it better.  Never heard of them before but saw it advertised in the FMCA mag and pulled the trigger.  The Denver mattress came rolled up.  I lugged it to the rear of the motorhome and unpacked the box.  Then read the direction to get it out of the vacuum sealed bag and poof it has a mind of its own.  Once out they said it would take 12 hours to be perfectly flat.  I think it took about 20 minutes until my uncalibrated eyeball said it was good to go.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2013)

well I need a mattress for the sleeper sofa in my MH. I know it's over ten years old now, so I think it's time. Beside it is hurting my back more and more now. I will look around and see if I can get one made just for my back, besides I an the only one who sleep on it. OK no smart a** remarks now. I love my wife and I snore so loud , I elected to sleep there so she can get a good night rest.


----------



## LEN (Mar 25, 2013)

I snore tooooooo but the wife also has the same problem. Get us going together and you can see the sides of the MH give and take.
As to the mattress, with a bit of wigling and a few words one can get them in and out.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Mar 25, 2013)

I took the sleeper sofa out of our MH and replaced it with a reclining loveseat.  Much more confortable than the original sofa.  The sofa came apart and was no trouble to remove.  The backs came off the reclining love seat so no problem getting in.  Our Mh has the  entry door behind the passenger front seat..


----------



## JCZ (Mar 26, 2013)

I read on another forum about a guy that replaced his refer.  He said that anything that will not fit through the door, the front windshield has to come out.....so make sure you're doing it all in one shot cuz it gets $$$$


----------



## clark261 (Jun 15, 2022)

It's critical to pick the correct RV chair because it can alter how you watch TV, nap, or read. The best RV recliners are comfy, long-lasting, and small enough to fit through narrow entrances and into limited living spaces.


----------

